# Aphelion V1.5 - modern cinematic tool kit for Kontakt!



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 6, 2015)

We in Particular-Sound are happy to announce a big update for our cinematic tool kit library "Aphelion" to version 1.5 with Kontakt support, tweakable GUI, new sounds and samples, multi patches and much more...

Aphelion cinematic tool kit version 1.5 includes:



Atmos

Brams

Downriser (short / medium)

Drones

Hits (short / medium / long)

Upriser (short / medium / long)

Pulses

Synth fall sounds

Whooshes (short / medium / long)

and much more…

Key features:



crystal clear sounds in 24bit/96Khz

3,71GB sample content (3.07GB zipped)

842 samples

334 Loops in 110BPM

468 Kontakt Presets

94 Kontakt Multisounds

simple and easy Kontakt GUI with effects and sequences with tweaking options

sounds synced to the host tempo

available in Kontakt and WAV format


Requirements:



Full version of Native Instruments Kontakt sampler Version 5.4. or higher _(the library is running only 15 minutes in the Kontakt player!!!)_

*Price & availability:*

_

Aphelion is available for a intro price of $89 (regular $119) via download https://gumroad.com/l/aphelion (here):
_
_*More infos are on our website http://bit.ly/1An8u7s (www.particular-sound.de)*_​
**


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is a short demo showing you some of the sound effects in Aphelion, when it's come to sound effects, people are often using WAV files and that's exactly what we did in this short demo... 

Everything is out of Aphelion v1.5, we did this demo mainly for version 1.0 but everything you hear and see is in Aphelion 1.5, too...


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 20, 2015)

New, small 100% Aphelion v1.5 track from Gregor, thanx for the track...


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 26, 2015)

Aphelion v1.5 - The Rhythmic Side Of Aphelion, a walk through the pulses and loops in Aphelion plus a look onto the GUI!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is the second walkthrough demo video of Aphelion v1.5, our cinematic tool kit library, check it out...
It's the other side of Aphelion...


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Oct 13, 2015)

David Rosen reviewed and played around with our cinematic tool kit library "Aphelion v1.5"...

He said: This thing rules!

http://www.bydavidrosen.com/2015/10/13/this-thing-rules-particular-sound-aphelion/


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Oct 16, 2015)

Another day, another review... The dudes at filmandgamecomposers.com reviewed Aphelion v1.5, our cinematic tool kit library... They said:

... the sound of the samples in Aphelion is superb. They sound clear, fat, and have punch.
... is a great sounding library
.... is a great cinematic FX/hybrid scoring tool that also fits a variety of electronic music genres. A lot of bang for the buck!
... 95 from 100 points!

Many thanx! The full review is here... http://bit.ly/1NGUKfM


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Oct 30, 2015)

Another new Aphelion 1.5 hybrid track from Oli Ullmann using Aphelion and third-party plugs...


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Nov 15, 2015)

by the way, we released a FREE Version of our cinematic tool kit library Aphelion v1.5, feel free to download it WITHOUT ANY REGISTRATION, click and download... You get a version with:

crystal clear sounds in 24bit/96KhZ
245mb sample content
108 samples and loops
Kontakt patches and new Multipatches
simple and easy tweakable GUI for the Kontakt sampler
open WAV format
http://bit.ly/1An8u7s


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Nov 21, 2015)

Black Friday alert on Particular - Sound, get all our libraries for a massive sale like Aphelion v1.5 for $49 (reg. $119)...
https://gumroad.com/particularsound


----------



## pdub (Nov 22, 2015)

Just picked this up. What a fantastic library! Great content and stellar sound. Thanks!


----------



## Vastman (Nov 22, 2015)

This would appear to be the best BF deal I've seen so far...super price discount on an already great price... thank you! next duckets in the door are yours!

Really appreciate the files being "wav".... much easier to use than Kontakt encoded....


----------



## Vastman (Nov 24, 2015)

I do believe this is the sleeper of BF deals! Thank you very much...


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Dec 15, 2015)

Many thanx, Aphelion full version is now on xmas sale and all our other products, too! 

http://www.particular-sound.de (www.particular-sound.de)


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Dec 18, 2015)

Up to -50% off on all our products on Particular-Sound...

https://gumroad.com/particularsound
http://www.particular-sound.de


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2015)

Aphelion is lovely... now if I can just recover from jumping into ARK 1 befor Xmas... 

I'm curious... is Aphelion a different sample set or are these samples included in the Kontakt 1.5 version?


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Dec 19, 2015)

All the samples from version 1.0 are in version 1.5, too and version 1.5 has a lot of more stuff like multis, pulse loops, brams and much, much more... Check out the demo videos on our Aphelion website http://bit.ly/1An8u7s

There is also a FREE Aphelion version available, you can listen to some of the multis and samples from the big version....

Frank


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2015)

Double darn! Was hoping they were different so I'd buy both! Well, thanks for saving me a few duckets... 

Now, I hope ur hard at work on Aphelion... 2, 3, and 4!!! maybe with sub-genera classifications??? ie, "into the darkness" and "into the light" and "earthly emanations" (winds, thunders, fires, storms, ya know... )

Seriously, ur offering lovely stuff for a rarely "fair" price which many more can afford. Much thanks!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Dec 19, 2015)

You wanted to buy both? You're not in the need of that, buy the 1.0 version and you get the 1.5 for FREE!!! 

and by the way... all WAV / Samples in the Kontakt version are open so you can easy drag'n'drop them into your DAW, some people like to throw them into the arrangement like me, too... If you make SFX for a trailer for exampler, it's much easier to make anything in time with WAV samples...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 19, 2015)

Yep! really appreciate the wav files... easier to align to the beat/hit points... But I'll buy 1.5...want to support more effort by u guys... your sale is already so generous, I'd stop offering that if I were you! 

Everyone has to eat!


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Jan 7, 2016)

Two new user demos i want to share with you from Frank Pfeifer using 80% - 90% of Aphelion v1.5 and few additional strings, horns and synths... 





Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Feb 26, 2016)

Save 30% on "Aphelion" - our cinematic tool kit sample library for Kontakt / WAV...

https://gumroad.com/l/aphelion

Listen and download a demo here... http://bit.ly/1An8u7s

Frank


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Jul 26, 2016)

TheSamplecast and Particular-Sound gives you five ways to win Aphelion v1.5 for FREE!!!

Almost 4GB of cinematic hits, atmospheres and more: 334 loops, 468 kontakt presets & 94 kontakt multis.

TWO copies to those who share this Facebook post
TWO copies to Youtube subscribers: http://bit.ly/2a1VCMb
ONE copy to twitter followers: twitter.com/thesamplecast

*multiple entries allowed - prizes awarded 7th August 2016*


----------

